# Batman vs Saint Seiya Bronze-Silver-Gold Saints



## Riley (Dec 15, 2011)

This is the Saints during the main series (prior to Hades saga)

Bats has 3 years of prep time and is able to use all of his prep he's used over the years in the DCU. 

IMO


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 15, 2011)

Is this limited to things he's actually used or does it include things he hasn't actually used but could get his hands on given his connections in the DCU?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 15, 2011)

he'd need some serious cosmic level tech


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 15, 2011)

He could go to Mr. Miracle and get the Anti-Life Equation, that should do it


----------



## Glued (Dec 15, 2011)

Dr. Manhattan, "Adrian, you maybe the world's smartest man, but compared to me the world's smartest man is no different than the world's smartest termite."

Stop overrating Batman with prep.


----------



## Riley (Dec 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Dr. Manhattan, "Adrian, you maybe the world's smartest man, but compared to me the world's smartest man is no different than the world's smartest termite."
> 
> Stop overrating Batman with prep.



You sound like Geoff John's. 

Also Adrian is a termite; considering Watchmen is such a ridiculously short story and has zero cosmic beings Bats triumphs over him and blue boy.


----------



## Riley (Dec 15, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Is this limited to things he's actually used or does it include things he hasn't actually used but could get his hands on given his connections in the DCU?



Read the fucking OP. It's things he's used before and using his 3 year prep he can gather that stuff up.


----------



## Glued (Dec 15, 2011)

A serious Superman would end Batman. Some of his plans to defeat the JLA simply would not work.

Wonder Woman is immune to illusions due to her lasso. It protects her from the likes of Maxwell Lord and Dr. Psycho. She has gone into incredible contests with her fellow Amazons. Her going into cardiac arrest is dumb. 

Aquaman being afraid of water via Scarecrow's serum. Yeah, like Aquaman has never faced great obstacles in his life or doesn't have great willpower himself.

Defeating the Flash with a Faster than Light Vibrating Bullet. Its a good thing The Flash moves at speeds way greater than the speed of light.


----------



## Riley (Dec 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> A serious Superman would end Batman. Some of his plans to defeat the JLA simply would not work.
> 
> Wonder Woman is immune to illusions due to her lasso. It protects her from the likes of Maxwell Lord and Dr. Psycho. She has gone into incredible contests with her fellow Amazons. Her going into cardiac arrest is dumb.
> 
> ...





I was talking to you about one thing doesn't mean you have jump all over the place and lash out with this crap that got your underwear in a bunch after reading Babel's tower. 

Also FYI Flash doesn't move at FTL all the freaking time. If he did then why is his rogues gallery "The Rogues"? Last I checked they lack the power to go FTL. That whole Flash moves at FTL argument is even more garbage than Sonic can hit at the speed of light as well as hit at the speed of light. If Superman is such a big shot than he wouldn't take no shit talking from Bats when he told him to stay out of Gotham in "No Man's land". 




I like Supes just not the comic book version. At least his DCAU version had better pre-battle oneliners not to mention some better stories. The DCAU Darkseid wasn't a cosmic badass(and it sucks that his Omega Beams didn't instantly vaporize Bats) like in the comics but nonetheless his releasing the Agony Matrix was pretty cool. All in all tough titty.


----------



## Glued (Dec 15, 2011)

A serious Superman, bloodlusted, would blitz Batman before Bats could even react. 

He doesn't stand a chance against Seiya without a way to counter speed blitz.


----------



## Riley (Dec 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> A serious Superman, bloodlusted, would blitz Batman before Bats could even react.



I doubt Supes would try and ever be serious with everyone in fear of how many shades of ass he could kick out of them.
Ever read the OMAC Project prelude where he kicked the shit out of Bats? Seeing as how anti-Batman you are it will probably be like porn to you. Here:




However, if memory serves correctly, Batman was the first to get the tally on the win scoreboard when he first met Supes. Here:










> He doesn't stand a chance against Seiya without a way to counter speed blitz.



Prep time? 

He can get the anti-life equation, or use OMACS to stall for time, etc.


----------



## Glued (Dec 15, 2011)

And when has he gotten the Anti-Life equation?


----------



## Riley (Dec 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> And when has he gotten the Anti-Life equation?



He can use the 3 years prep time to get the anti-life equation. Did you read the OP?


----------



## Glued (Dec 15, 2011)

Riley said:


> He can use the 3 years prep time to get the anti-life equation. Did you read the OP?



I did. He has never gotten the Anti-Life Equation before, how would he know Mr. Miracle has it?


----------



## Riley (Dec 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I did. He has never gotten the Anti-Life Equation before, how would he know Mr. Miracle has it?



Let's see: Batman is one of the smartest people in the entire DCverse. He's outsmarted Darkseid and would easily be able figure out things his peers are trying to keep secret from him.


----------



## Glued (Dec 16, 2011)

He's smart, but he isn't omniscient. Out of all the people within the DC universe, Batman would figure out that Mr. Miracle has the anti-life equation. How? What clues would he have that Mr. Miracle has the equation?


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 16, 2011)

Batman gets stomped horribly , seriously batman has some good feats with prep but why does everyone overrate the hell out of him ? 

Give him 10 years and he still won't win .


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> He's smart, but he isn't omniscient. Out of all the people within the DC universe, Batman would figure out that Mr. Miracle has the anti-life equation. How? What clues would he have that Mr. Miracle has the equation?



For one, Bats would ask Mr. Miracle to fork it over so he can take down a bigger threat(the Saints) and secondly I never said he is omniscient. Plus, Bats is also on the I-know-what-shit-your-up-to list especially since his Omac bots are powered by his same tricks. Dude refuses Bats can use the same shit he used to make Metron do what he says and take his friends to safety while he confronted Darkseid.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

It was kind of common knowledge that he had it after DotNG


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 16, 2011)

And how does it work?


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Saint Saga said:


> And how does it work?


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 16, 2011)

It says that he needs to say the equation for it to work .

And i seriously doubt batman will have the time to say it when fighting the gold saints before they one shot him .


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Saint Saga said:


> It says that he needs to say the equation for it to work .





He doesn't just need to say the equation. That's for people to also be infected. 



> And i seriously doubt batman will have the time to say it when fighting the gold saints before they one shot him .



As soon as the equation is activated it continues to infect other people. Once it takes control of one person that person is under their control. For instance, Seiya is under control of the equation and says it to another person and they say it to them and they're under control etc. Hell, by the times Bats finds it he can activate it. Merely saying it is one way to activate the equation.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

Not if he has the form used by Mr. Miracle and Darkseid with the glyphs around their bodies


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 16, 2011)

And he showed the ability to use those before ?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

Well that's the one he would get from Mr. Miracle


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Look at this:



The Spectre is even the bitch of the anti-life equation.


----------



## Vashe (Dec 16, 2011)

the OP is giving a lot to batman's side... 3 year prep is already a lot, having access to everything he already had before - plus apparently access to things he never had might as well say the enemy starts with already dead...

batman with prep is not unbeatable though...
batman prepping against supes in character will still lose if the supes he faces is bloodlusted... and its impossible for him to prep for everything since he ain't omniscient or have precog...


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Vashe said:


> the OP is giving a lot to batman's side... 3 year prep is already a lot, having access to everything he already had before - plus apparently access to things he never had might as well say the enemy starts with already dead...



Right, I should give Bats 1 year of prep by which time he wouldn't have shit done. At least by giving him 3 years he'll be able to obtain contingencies in case his main plan fail hard or frontal efforts before bringing out the big guns. 



> batman with prep is not unbeatable though...



No shit, Thanos could beat him.  

Too bad so sad Batman wins.


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 16, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Well that's the one he would get from Mr. Miracle



You misunderstood what i meant .

I meant did he ever use it before in any comic series ? or are we just going to give him any tech that was shown in dc ?


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Saint Saga said:


> You misunderstood what i meant .
> 
> I meant did he ever use it before in any comic series ? or are we just going to give him any tech that was shown in dc ?



Okay, time out. So you want confirmation if he's ever used it before because you think some shit like he won't be able to control it no? Sir, plz stop bitching and if you want to continue go to Geoff John's facebook page and complain with him. Don't do that shit in my thread.

Also I won't repeat myself: Equip/tech he's used in the Dcverse before and using 3 years prep he's able to obtain necessary equip to fight the saints.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

Well Mr. Miracle is his friend and ally


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toZPG5d65P8[/YOUTUBE]

Mr. Miracle was in the gallery of people that commented on him knocking Guy Gardner the fuck out.


----------



## Vashe (Dec 16, 2011)

you didn't seem to get my point...

3 year prep is already a lot for batman to prep for something... but you didn't just give him 3 years exactly you added that he has access to all the prep he used in all his years as batman... that's not just 3 years dude... and then you implied that he can use things he has never used in canon... that's a walking no limits argument for batman... so in essence you already made the battle for batman to win...


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 16, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Well Mr. Miracle is his friend and ally



Yes , but the anti life equations seems like something you don't just hand to a friend unless it's a last ditch effort am i wrong ? 

So is it probable that Mr.Miracle will just hand it to batman or not?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

If Batman is bloodlusted in this fight he could convince him to.


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Vashe said:


> you didn't seem to get my point...
> 3 year prep is already a lot for batman to prep for something... but you didn't just give him 3 years exactly you added that he has access to all the prep he used in all his years as batman... that's not just 3 years dude



I get your point. It doesn't take that long for Batman to recall that info. After Batman: No Man's land his whole mansion + Batcave was ruined and yet he was able to bring up the footage from Zero Hour: Crisis in time when Olliver(who appeared to his JLA companions after being revived by Hal) shot Hal as Parallax.



> ... and then you implied that he can use things he has never used in canon... that's a walking no limits argument for batman...



Your complaints sound like bitching. As I said before it's just another reason why you should be friends with Geoff John's. There has never been any indicator of who shouldn't and is only able to touch the anti-life equation. This is oxymornic bitching and example of you not doing your research.



> So is it probable that Mr.Miracle will just hand it to batman or not?



Mr. Miracle is another one of the people who worship/respect the hell out of Batman.


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 16, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> If Batman is bloodlusted in this fight he could convince him to.



Hmm , yeah batman can be resourceful , but how would he go around doing that?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

Ever seen Batman interrogate someone?


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Batman interrogations usually happen behind closed doors and aren't as gory as Punisher interrogations but are effective nonetheless.


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 16, 2011)

Its irrelevant, if Batman discover Mr Miracle has it, he will be able to get it with 3 years.

With the equation he can win, now activating it its another thing altogether.

I know I am going to get flamed for saying this but IF and I repeat again IF the equation is activated before they speed-blitz him I dont see anyone in the entire Saint Seiyaverse resisting it not even the gods like Zeus.

With the equation depending on the conditions he could solo the verse, if it is the verse knowing he is the enemy he would get blitzed to hell. But if he goes stealth infiltrating the base well, lets just say the manga will end with Seiya going into the Pope chamber only to find Athena in bed with the pimp bat.


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 16, 2011)

> Ever seen Batman interrogate someone?


You got a point there .

But that brings us to the first point , what is the mechanic behind it , can he activate before he gets blitzed and more importantly , how will it handle the 8th sense ?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

8th sense allows them to revive after death, I don't see how that's relevant since the ALE doesn't kill you. It's not like it's his only option either. There is also stuff like boom tubes, GL rings, OMACs, time travel, magic, etc.


----------



## Vashe (Dec 16, 2011)

Riley said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toZPG5d65P8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Mr. Miracle was in the gallery of people that commented on him knocking Guy Gardner the fuck out.



and that is relevant because?

"oh you punched guy gardner who annoyed everyone... therefore i'll give you the ultimate power that i myself never want to use..." - mr. miracle to batman for punching guy... LOL
not saying that he can't coax mr. miracle to give it to him... but using batman punching guy as evidence for him getting ALE has no real connection...

i am not bitching... i am a batman fan... but giving him much too credit that to the point of NLF is not really a good thing...
or making a battle where he is already assured a win...

@topic: batman will win even without ALE, considering that there are more techs that he can use...


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Saint Saga said:


> how will it handle the 8th sense ?



IIRC, the 8th sense is for like entering the realm of teh dead and etc. The Anti-life equation has nothing to do with death or such. Anyone with free will is enslaved by the equation.


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 16, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> 8th sense allows them to revive after death, I don't see how that's relevant since the ALE doesn't kill you.



It seems i misunderstood it than , fair enough .





> It's not like it's his only option either. There is also stuff like boom tubes,


What does those do ?




> GL rings,


This might be a bit of help , but won't do any good against most gold saints.





> OMACs



He Used those?



> time travel,


It depands , where is the fight taking place ? 

Can't imagine it being useful if it's in the dc universe or a netural one .





> magic, etc.



What kind of magic can batman accesses ?


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Vashe said:


> and that is relevant because?
> 
> i am not bitching... i am a batman fan... but giving him much too credit that to the point of NLF is not really a good thing...
> or making a battle where he is already assured a win...



Considering how there aren't that many equip in DCU that allows Bats to fight on equal plane as the saints. And as EM said the Anti-life equation isn't his only way of achieving victory.


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Boom tubes send you anywhere in the galaxy

magic look up Zatanna, Etrigan, Omac's are 1000000 cyborgs that analyze abilities


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 16, 2011)

Saint Saga said:


> You got a point there .
> 
> But that brings us to the first point , what is the mechanic behind it , can he activate before he gets blitzed and more importantly , how will it handle the 8th sense ?



Is irrelevant 8th sense is not a battle technique, it removes free will, hell you can as well skip 8th sense and go to the 9th sense (Big Will) it doesnt matter. It doesnt matter if it is a Gold Saint, Athena, Hades, Zeus. Its irrelevant the ALE will bring them under Batman's control.

Its not even mindfuck, its simply convincing people the only thing they can do with their life is obey you.


----------



## Vashe (Dec 16, 2011)

actually, IIRC batman once had access to supes powers... which negates him beng blitzed... he has access to mystic artifacts... alien tech like GL rings, plus a lot more that would give him an easy win... 

actually i'm more impressed when batman wins against characters that are on his level... since there is no jobber aura involved...


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Is irrelevant 8th sense is not a battle technique, it removes free will, hell you can as well skip 8th sense and go to the 9th sense (Big Will) it doesnt matter. It doesnt matter if it is a Gold Saint, Athena, Hades, Zeus. Its irrelevant the ALE will bring them under Batman's control.
> 
> Its not even mindfuck, its simply convincing people the only thing they can do with their life is obey you.



Batman-over 9000 Saint Seiya-0

P.S. I still like Saint Seiya tho


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

Saint Saga said:


> What does those do ?



Instant teleport to different places, times, dimensions, many wouldn't be a problem for SS characters but some would, such as the Source Wall



> This might be a bit of help , but won't do any good against most gold saints.



It will when combined with other things



> He Used those?



He built Brother Eye which created them and took over Apokolips



> It depands , where is the fight taking place ?
> 
> Can't imagine it being useful if it's in the dc universe or a netural one .



Not even to create 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999 temporal Batman clones all with GL rings, boom tube gloves, the Atom's miniaturization tech, Anti-Life Equation, Entropy Aegis armor, the Helm of Nabu, and who knows what else?



> What kind of magic can batman accesses ?



He can borrow artifacts from Dr. Fate, he has some crazy cosmic shit.


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 16, 2011)

Riley said:


> Boom tubes send you anywhere in the galaxy



Not seeing how that will do him any good against people who can cross billions of galaxies within seconds .





> magic look up Zatanna, Etrigan,



hmm , yeah that can be problematic , is there anything that can be used to amp his speed so he won't get utterly blitzed ? 




> Omac's are 1000000 cyborgs that analyze abilities



And what are their fighting capacities like ?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 16, 2011)

Riley said:


> You sound like Geoff John's.



Why Geoff Johns?

Because of this?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

Saint Saga said:


> Not seeing how that will do him any good against people who can cross billions of galaxies within seconds.



He was underrating them, see my post.



> hmm , yeah that can be problematic , is there anything that can be used to amp his speed so he won't get utterly blitzed ?



Auto-activation phantom zone projector, Kryptonian powers w/GL ring autoshields, intangibility/existing out of phase in other dimensions, full ALE which would prevent them from even considering attacking him.



> And what are their fighting capacities like ?



They can copy the abilities of their targets, sort of like DCAU Amazo but weaker. They can at least reach Superman level, and with Brother Eye assimilating Apokolips they would have access to all Apokolips tech. Just FYI a very simple weapon made from Apokolips tech could erase a target from reality.


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Vashe said:


> actually, IIRC batman once had access to supes powers...



He did. Let's just say Bats put Supes powers to better use than he ever did. No punches are pulled he lays waste to: (2 Green Lanterns, a Kryptonian, an Amazon Princess, , Batman seems dismissive of them, asking them to get out of his way.






> actually i'm more impressed when batman wins against characters that are on his level... since there is no jobber aura involved...



GTFO with that jobber aura BS. A win is a win


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Why Geoff Johns?
> 
> Because of this?



Luckily Bats paid him back



Uhh yeah. Not only that but word is he hates Batman's Bat-godliness bit which was developed by Grant Morrison. It's funny because Grant Morrison's Final Crisis schtick was much more to my liking than Geoff John's Blackest Night.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 16, 2011)

What I liked about that page (other than Kilowog's "Oh dear" expression and Guy's) is how Hal punched him so hard the Bats went into seizures.

Also, not even Morrison Batgod was infallible throughout that entire run.


----------



## Vashe (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL... and jobbing is jobbing... batman still living after fighting darkseid is a prime example...


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Charcan said:


> What I liked about that page (other than Kilowog's "Oh dear" expression and Guy's) is how Hal punched him so hard the Bats went into seizures.



Pfft, if Batman fought Hal Jordan in a regular hand to hand combat he would dominate Hal. Unlike Hal Jordan he isn't just some flyboy he knows at least 80 martial arts styles and would make him his bitch quicker than he made Gardner.




> Also, not even Morrison Batgod was infallible throughout that entire run.



Ahem, Morrison's Batgod couldn't do jack because he wasn't the primary. Hal Jordan's redemption*cough**cough*cough*Bats will never forgive him*cough*cough* and becoming a green lantern again.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought he knew 127 martial ars.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 16, 2011)

What are you on about now.


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Vashe said:


> LOL... and jobbing is jobbing... batman still living after fighting darkseid is a prime example...



Technically, Bats wasn't fighting Darkseid he was reasoning with him. And it would be stupid of Darkseid to kill the person who holds the key to disarming the armament that would blow your planet to kingdom come. Unlike Supes Bats isn't dumb enough to go into battle full speed ahead. He plans. That's the reason why he's so fucking memetic in today's media culture.


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I thought he knew 127 martial ars.



Huh, oh yeah I forgot. Yeah, it's that number. 




Shit, Cassandra Cain is testament to Bats large number of martial arts styles.


----------



## Vashe (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL... so batman wins against class 100 characters without jobber aura now??? i suppose Sm vs FL is a totally valid now as well... the fact is batman wins a lot of times because he has high jobber aura when he could easily be dispatched without it... batman would win without jobbing against characters on his tier, but him beating superman-tier characters without PIS/CIS or have his jobber aura on is complete BS... 
batman is the jobber aura poster boy for DC as wolverine is for marvel...

you wanna claim that batman has no jobber aura? go ahead... that's not my prob...


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

@Vashe

I'm sorry I can't you over the sound of how awesome Batman is. Come back when you know a main character like Bats that is able to make the entire verse their bitch.


----------



## Vashe (Dec 17, 2011)

that's okay... at least we know who is the fan and who is the fanboy... XD

and for the record, if batman is the only character you know who can pawn a verse WITH A VIRTUAL NO LIMITS CHEAT... you need to start reading some other fictions dude... LOL... superman level characters can pawn a lot of verses WITHOUT THE NO LIMITS CHEATING... XD


----------

